# Trashing out a house that has a car left behind?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey there guys and gals, we recently received a work order to trash out a house which is not a problem at all. The issue is that in the front yard there is an old Camary left behind that our customer whats for us to remove. 

Has anyone dealt with this before, if so what is the normal procedure and is there anything from a legal stand point that I should worry about?

Thanks, 

Vince


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Call a tow company to take care of it. If the owner has evicted the tenant than you should be good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

No No No...

This is what you should do. Get a set of keys cut and add it to the fleet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

TLHWindows said:


> Call a tow company to take care of it. If the owner has evicted the tenant than you should be good.


You would have to check with your local DMV for local guidelines. Make sure you have a paper trail or you could be charged with theft. The bank usually posts a notice on it. You need authorization from the bank to remove it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

VincentP said:


> Hey there guys and gals, we recently received a work order to trash out a house which is not a problem at all. The issue is that in the front yard there is an old Camary left behind that our customer whats for us to remove.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this before, if so what is the normal procedure and is there anything from a legal stand point that I should worry about?
> 
> ...


In MI, we just call a wrecker company we use, they come get it for free, fill out paperwork and after 30 days or whatever, they auction it. No need to call police if its on private property.

But I think a Century in your fleet will be great for trashouts....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

damaton said:


> In MI, we just call a wrecker company we use, they come get it for free, fill out paperwork and after 30 days or whatever, they auction it. No need to call police if its on private property.
> 
> But I think a Century in your fleet will be great for trashouts....


do they come down around Toledo? if they do can you PM me?


----------



## Snipes1x (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all of the helpful information. I think am going to pass on making this piece of junk part of my fleet:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Notify bank before trashout is done for a notorized statement that a personal property eviction has been done. That car is personal property. I also suggest you get your own legal advice and not from a forum.... Nothing personal guys/gals. To many contractors are getting criminal and civil charges to not get real legal advice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Notify bank before trashout is done for a notorized statement that a personal property eviction has been done. That car is personal property. I also suggest you get your own legal advice and not from a forum.... Nothing personal guys/gals. To many contractors are getting criminal and civil charges to not get real legal advice.


wow. contractor gets $125 to remove car, getting legal advise $250 an hour! just saying:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> wow. contractor gets $125 to remove car, getting legal advise $250 an hour! just saying:thumbup:


Just saying its better than buying some butthead a new car and having shiny new wristbands.....

Yep it does happen... 

I explained this to a newbie last March in Des Moines that was going to remove a camper...he did remove it anyway since I was only "scaring him"...Dumb move on his part. He ended up buying the previous owner a "newer" 28' travel trailer and still paid $600+ in fines. Guess he would love that advise now? Doesn't matter the company he worked for fired him for not following local laws/ordinances.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

You mean the car that was left in the right-of-way?...oh yeah..the county put a sticker on it and towed it after 72 hours..

What do you mean it was in the driveway?...you know school has been out and those kids know the house is empty....probably tried to steal it or something....

Impounded cars for years and it is true about private property call a tow company if it is on YOUR property...the question about who actually owns the property is your main sticky point...so notify the bank and let them call the tow truck and sign the waiver..good luck.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Best advice - check your local laws and regulations. In Bama, you can't dispose of a car without the title. Too many perps were stealing cars, driving them to the local scap yard and cashing in. Now, the towing company wants you to sign the title over to them before they will haul it off. There ar e a couple guys that will tow the car, then apply for the title while they store it. But, me personally, I don't get involved. I place a bid for an amount over the "approved" amount, and then when they cut the bid, it's no longer my bid and I refuse to execute unless they approve my bid amount. It usually gets re-assigned.

I kinda feel bad for my competition. It's gonna burn him sooner or later.


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

push in onto the street, the call the city to remove abandoned vehicle


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The yards will take them without the VIN.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

damaton said:


> In MI, we just call a wrecker company we use, they come get it for free, fill out paperwork and after 30 days or whatever, they auction it. No need to call police if its on private property.
> 
> But I think a Century in your fleet will be great for trashouts....


Same here have tow company take the liability. Make SURE they send out paperwork. If you don't fill anything out they are going to scrap it and you are out to dry. Also the sheriff can come out and cal lit scrap or abandoned. I had to do this on the pan of a pick up cab ( dash down to the floor was all that was left) , when the sheriff showed up he looked at me and was furious. He said to quit wasting his time and I just relied I am only following the LAW. I even had the paperwork filled out and all he had to do was sign it off.

Bottom line it is personal property Caution is the word


----------

